# Hello from a new hedgie & new poster in the Philippines!



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

First post for me. 
Just acquired a female hoglet from a breeder across town, after a week of waiting 
and a lot of time reading up on what to expect. My wife and I named the adorable 
little beast *"ouchie"*:
































I had to tease her a bit, to get her to ball-up/hold still for some of the pics. 
Very friendly. Eats like a horse too, and I'm surprised how faint the odor of her poop 
and urine is. I'd read many online warnings, to be prepared for a stench. Ouchie doesn't 
seem to be solidly nocturnal or diurnal. She just takes two hour naps and then gets up 
and out of her bunker to roam her bin, devour her kibble, and try to drain her bottle,
and then back to her bunker to sleep... all day and night. Haven't completed building
her wheel yet, so for now I let her use my two hands as a treadmill (and a toilet, lol) 
whenever I can.

Anyway... I just wanted to share.
Thanks to HHC, for all the free info you provide here! 

horge,
in Quezon City


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

She is sooo adorable!!!!!!!!!! How old is she? She is so tiny!


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks! 
She's just a little over 5 weeks, right now.
(EDIT: sorry, forgot to count the week of waiting -- she's more than 6 weeks old)
A real clown, too... when she "tries" to self-anoint. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Grats on your new hedgie  I love the name and she is beautiful.


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums  and Congrats on your stunning hoglet  
Her coloring is awesome !


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome! Ouchie is adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous! That little pink nose!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

What a little sweetheart! Watch out, she's cute enough to steal!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ouchie is adorable!! And what a cute name! Can't wait to see more pictures. Welcome to HHC!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. She is just so tiny and adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you all, for all the kind words! 
(I bet ouchie's feeling very pretty now :lol: )

All the hedgies I've seen on HHC are ridiculously cute, so
ouchie isn't the only one with the skip in her step.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, she has the sweetest little face! Congratulations!


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Just adding a recent pic of ouchie:









She's growing pretty fast, too!
From this:









To this:









In just a dozen days!
:lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's a cutie pie!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Still as adorable as ever!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I'm from the Philippines as well but in Cebu. Just wanted to say I love the name and she is so adorable! Ouchie is too cute~ 

Looking forward to more pictures!  

-Prickles and Stacy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ouchie is beautiful. Now there's more of her to love!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww, she's adorable!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, she is growing fast! What a pretty girl!


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Just an update, on a special day for little Ouchie:










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Ouchie!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ouchie is so adorable, congrats on your new little one


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Berfday!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Ouchie is precious! I love her color. Welcome to the forums. I'm excited to see you around 

EDIT:: Oh, holy cow! My apologies for not paying attention to the date. Welcome back is what I mean, right? XD


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Heheh. 'Welcome back' is better, indeed :lol: 
*On behalf of ouchie, many thanks for all the birthday greetings!*
She now weighs 270g (6/10 lb), up from 98g (1/5 lb) when we first took her home last year.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ouchie! You are still as adorable as ever! Can I borrow your birthday hat???










y


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Ouchie!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Ouchie is SOO pretty love the pictures


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy birthday you beautiful little girl!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my word! What a sweetie pie!! Everytime I see Hedgie tummy I want to blow raspberries lol :appy Birthday Ouchie


----------



## Sochi's Mom (Sep 5, 2014)

Adorable! I love that name!


----------

